# вложился



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Трусливо скрывавшийся Ленин ни в чём существенном в переворот не вложился.


Вложиться is listed in dictionaries as "to invest in". But I think I can best understand this from the imperfective вкладываться, with вклад meaning "contribution". And so here: Lenin made no substantive contribution to the coup?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Имеется в виду, что роль Ленина в перевороте была несущественна.
При этом управление, выбранное автором _(вложиться в чём-либо)_, очень спорное. Вероятно, изначально имелось в виду что-то вроде: _Ленин ничем существенным при перевороте себя не проявил._


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Имеется в виду, что роль Ленина в перевороте была несущественна.
> При этом управление, выбранное автором _(вложиться в чём-либо)_, очень спорное. Вероятно, изначально имелось в виду что-то вроде: _Ленин ничем существенным при перевороте себя не проявил._


я вижу управление здесь так: вложиться во что-либо (вложился в переворот). "ни в чём" немного отдельно, означает, как вы сказали, "ничем".


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> "ни в чём" немного отдельно, означает, как вы сказали, "ничем"


Так в том-то и дело, что _ни в чём_ и _ничем _не взаимозаменяемы.


----------



## Awwal12

"Ни в чем существенном" подразумевает "ни в каком существенном аспекте, мероприятии и пр. (из полного их набора, в котором есть и несущественные)", но по смыслу это действительно звучит несколько странно.

Ожидалось бы в норме "ни в чём/ничем существенно не вложился" или, по крайней мере, "ничем существенным не вложился" (хотя и это уже кривовато).


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Так в том-то и дело, что _ни в чём_ и _ничем _не взаимозаменяемы.


это то же самое как "я помогу тебе В ЭТОМ"


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> это то же самое как "я помогу тебе В ЭТОМ"


Тут проблема не в самой фразе "ни в чём", а в добавлении к ней "существенном" и в получающемся в результате довольно странном общем смысле.


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> это то же самое как "я помогу тебе В ЭТОМ"


_В этом = в этом деле._ Тут дело - переворот.


Awwal12 said:


> Тут проблема не в самой фразе "ни в чём"


Именно что в самой фразе.


Awwal12 said:


> Ожидалось бы в норме "ни в чём/ни чем существенно не вложился" или, по крайней мере, "ничем существенным не вложился" (хотя и это уже кривовато).


Как раз не "кривоватый", а единственно грамотный вариант - если указано, куда (во что) вложился, а у нас как раз указано. А "ни чем" раздельно - разве вообще бывает?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Именно что в самой фразе.


Ну по мне она тут выглядит и осмысленной (см. выше), и грамматичной.
Ср. "он не вложился в переворот ни в подготовке стачек, ни в агитации среди солдат".


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> А "ни чем" раздельно - разве вообще бывает?


Пардон. Описка, конечно, исправлю.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Ср. "он не вложился в переворот ни в подготовке стачек, ни в агитации среди солдат".


Стилистически это плохо: должно быть _ни подготовкой, ни агитацией._
Можно _участвовать в подготовке - вкладываться в подготовке_ нельзя.

Между _ничем существенно _и _ничем существенным_ разница есть, конечно: в первом случае речь о том, что его вклад вообще мал (без конкретизации, в _существенных_ вещах или в _несущественных_), во втором - что его вклад, если и был, то состоял только из _несущественных_ вещей. Cтилистически варианты равнохороши.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Стилистически это плохо: должно быть _ни подготовкой, ни агитацией._


Принципиально это не то же самое: вложиться в какой-л. составляющий элемент или аспект vs. вложиться какими-л. действиями или ресурсами.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Конечно, не то же самое. Но в вашем примере - не "вложиться в какой-л. составляющий элемент", а "вложиться в каком-л. составляющем элементе". Это тоже не то же самое.
Я полагаю, что всё проистекает вот откуда:
_Его вклад - в подготовке солдат._
Только надо учитывать, что здесь пропущен глагол _состоит, _и _в подготовке солдат_ относится именно к нему, а не к _вкладу_ "напрямую".


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Можно _участвовать в подготовке - вкладываться в подготовке _нельзя


"В подготовке" можно делать всё, что подходит по описанному смыслу - ведь это в данном случае не семантический актант глагола "вкладываться" (как с "участвовать"), а обычный универсальный сирконстант. Другой вопрос, что обычно он не будет употребляться без выражения собственно актанта (пациенса), а совместное их употребление стилистически осложняется тем, что оба будут оформляться предложными группами с предлогом "в" (пусть и с ИГ в разных падежах). Здесь, однако, подобные ограничения ослаблены физическим разнесением составляющих по предложению и, ко всему прочему, отрицанием одной из составляющих.

Повторюсь, явных грамматических проблем я здесь как носитель языка не вижу, структура имеет право на жизнь. Другой вопрос - проблемы смысловые.


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Below are some litteral translations for the sake of illustrating the grammar.

Ленин ни в чём существенном в переворот не вложился. (вложиться - perfective)
Lenin hasn't//hadn't made a single contribution to the coup in any substantional way.

This phrase is more suitable when you conclude the fact of a coup taking place and assess Lenin's role in it.

Ленин ни в чём существенном в переворот не вкладываля. (вкладываться - imperfective)
Lenin didn't make a single contribution to the coup in any substantional way.

This one suggests that Lenin, during the course of the coup, didn't do much. That is what you want to underline. You can point it out in a narration both when the coup is described as still ongoing or as already beeing happened)

I can imagine the imperfective form to be used basicly interchangeably instead of perfective if the context is clear.

'ни в чём существенном' is an adverbial modifier that takes form of a pronoun and a noun in the instrumental case. Comparable to 'помочь делом с одним делом'.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> что подходит по описанному смыслу


Вы про "вложиться в какой-л. составляющий элемент"?



Awwal12 said:


> явных грамматических проблем я здесь не вижу


Загляните в Викисловарь: там нет нигде ни определений, ни примеров с предложным падежом.

*Kort en Bondig*
Боюсь, объяснять тонкости одного языка с использованием другого - не лучшая идея.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы про "вложиться в какой-л. составляющий элемент"?


Ну да. Принципиально тут "вложиться во что-л. [чем-л.] +[в чем-л.]".


GCRaistlin said:


> Загляните в Викисловарь: там нет нигде ни определений, ни примеров с предложным падежом.


Примеров чего с предложным падежом? Сирконстанты (и у́же - обстоятельства) практически свободно сочетаются с любыми глаголами и предикативными конструкциями, лишь бы они подходили по смыслу. Сетовать на отсутствие примеров с "в чем-л." тут ровно столько же смысла, как сетовать на отсутствие примеров с "позавчера" или "каждый раз" (с той лишь разницей, что эти обстоятельства чисто логически могут быть применены в заметно большей доле случаев, чем "в чём-л." с указанным значением).


----------



## pimlicodude

Kort en Bondig said:


> Below are some litteral translations for the sake of illustrating the grammar.
> 
> Ленин ни в чём существенном в переворот не вложился. (вложиться - perfective)
> Lenin hasn't//hadn't made a single contribution to the coup in any substantional way.
> 
> This phrase is more suitable when you conclude the fact of a coup taking place and assess Lenin's role in it.
> 
> Ленин ни в чём существенном в переворот не вкладываля. (вкладываться - imperfective)
> Lenin didn't make a single contribution to the coup in any substantional way.
> 
> This one suggests that Lenin, during the course of the coup, didn't do much. That is what you want to underline. You can point it out in a narration both when the coup is described as still ongoing or as already beeing happened)
> 
> I can imagine the imperfective form to be used basicly interchangeably instead of perfective if the context is clear.
> 
> 'ни в чём существенном' is an adverbial modifier that takes form of a pronoun and a noun in the instrumental case. Comparable to 'помочь делом с одним делом'.


The way I understand it, не вложился means "didn't *manage to* contribute" or "*failed to* contribute" or "*decided not to* contribute".

я не сделал уроков - I didn't manage to do my homework (and I should have done it).
я не делал уроков - I have (never) done any homework (experiential). Or I haven't done it yet.
????


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Принципиально тут вложиться во что-л. [чем-л.] +[в чем-л.]


"В составляющий элемент" - во что/в кого, винительный падеж. "В подготовке" - предложный. Поэтому это не может быть "описанным смыслом".


Awwal12 said:


> Примеров чего с предложным падежом?


Глагола. Не конкретно глагола _вкладывать,_ а любого другого, к которому по схожему принципу можно прицепить _в + _предл. п.


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> я не сделал уроков - I didn't manage to do my homework (and I should have done it).
> я не делал уроков - I have (never) done any homework (experiential).


Во-первых, я бы всё же сказал - _не делал/не сделал уроки._ _Делать уроки_ - достаточно устойчивое сочетание, здесь не будет перехода в родительный падеж.
Если _я не делал уроки, _я их точно _не сделал;_ обратное неверно.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> , не вложился means "didn't *manage to* contribute" or "*failed to* contribute" or "*decided not to* contribute".


Just 'didn't contribute', meaning a complete contribution at a specified time, or a sum of contributions.
Internally,  "didn't in-put self (as an object)"; since it is a reflexive verb, the only way to specify the contributed thing is to use the substituting image of the instrumental (чем-то, ничем) - not so common, though, for the sort of contribution used in the original sentence. To me, this verb is more associated with something real like money than just participation (but maybe it is just influence of the recent times, with intensive use of this verb for "invested").
The author's phrasing means something like "in no single area".


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> "В составляющий элемент" - во что/в кого, винительный падеж.


Ничего не понял. Как это вы начинаете грамматически анализировать *значение оборота*, и что хотите получить по итогам такой экзотической операции?..  
А "без чего-л.", например, может означать "не обладая чем-л." И что, по вашей логике теперь надо писать "без чем-л."?


GCRaistlin said:


> Глагола. Не конкретно глагола _вкладывать,_ а любого другого, к которому по схожему принципу можно прицепить _в + _предл. п.


"Сделал в январе", "лежал в горячке"?..  Только при чем тут Викисловарь, который вопросы сочетаемости вообще по большей части игнорирует?

Если вас волнует конкретно описанная фраза, то ср. "в этом он напоминал мне мою строгую бабушку Альбину...", "в этом он похож на мать", "...он решительно ни в чем не выказывал сознания того, что он поэт «мести и печали»..." и т.д. (все примеры с Ruscorpora).


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> Вложиться is listed in dictionaries as "to invest in". But I think I can best understand this from the imperfective вкладываться, with вклад meaning "contribution". And so here: Lenin made no substantive contribution to the coup?


Традиционное словарное определение выглядит несколько иначе:

вложиться
сов. неперех.
Поместиться, уложиться внутри чего-либо.

Автор использует его в переносном значении, имея в виду, что Ленин ни в чём существенном не проявил себя в дни переворота.

В несовершенной форме словарное определение несколько иное и приводится самостоятельно:

вкладываться
несов. неперех.
1. Вмещаться, входить, вставляться.
2. страд. к гл. вкладывать

вкладывать
несов. перех.
1. Помещать, класть что-либо внутрь чего-либо.
2. перен. Помещать деньги или какие-либо иные ценности в какое-либо дело, предприятие с целью получения прибыли или приобретения чего-либо.
3. перен. Отдавать кому-либо или какому-либо делу свой труд, силы, знания и т.п.
4. перен. Наполнять каким-либо содержанием или чувством, придавать какой-либо смысл или окраску чему-либо (обычно словам, образам, произведениям и т.п.).

К данному случаю подошли бы переносные значения 3 и 4, но с некоторой натяжкой, так как они не зафиксированы словарём в случае совершенного вида в возвратном значении.

вкладывать
несов. - вкладывать, сов. - вложить; (вн.)
1) (помещать внутрь) put in (d); (в вн.) insert (d in, into)
вкладывать в ножны — sheathe (d)
вкладывать в конверт (с письмом) — enclose (d) in an envelope
2) фин. (деньги) deposit (d); (инвестиции) invest (d)
3) (в вн.; отдавать что-л, наполнять чем-л) put (d into)
вкладывать всю душу (в вн.) — put one's whole soul (into)
вкладывать много сил [энергии] (в вн.) — put much effort [energy] (into), devote / apply much effort [energy] (to)
вкладывать что-л кому-л в уста — put smth into smb's mouth
вкладывать собственный смысл в чьи-л слова — read one's own thoughts into smb's words


----------



## Kort en Bondig

pimlicodude said:


> The way I understand it, не вложился means "didn't *manage to* contribute" or "*failed to* contribute" or "*decided not to* contribute".
> 
> я не сделал уроков - I didn't manage to do my homework (and I should have done it).
> я не делал уроков - I have (never) done any homework (experiential). Or I haven't done it yet.
> ????


I'm sure you know that perfective and imperfective aspects each have a number of grammatical usages. Please, take no umbrage if I write something already obvious to you.

The imperfective aspect carries a sense of a prolonged action or repetitive actions. The perfective aspect focuses on the result of actions that are viewed as complete, ones that have yielded or will yield a certain result.

я не сделал уроков - I haven't/hadn't done my homework. (The papers aren't ready. I have nothing to hand in to the teacher. or: The papers weren’t ready that day. I had nothing to hand in to the teacher that one time)

я не делал уроков - I didn’t do my homework. I’ve never done my homework. (never – i.e. consistently; the whole week – each day of the week it was the same story of me not doing my homework; when I went to school although I had to – same idea)

Maybe the aspect of succeeding/failing to do something one is expected to, is a good guideline but there is more at play.

Also, oftentimes imperfective and perfective verbs are equally possible and convey a very subtle difference that a speaker is likely to not even notice. Simply finding one sentence sounding somewhat better than the other. Like, a parent coming home from work may ask their kid:

Ты делал сегодня уроки? – Have you engaged today in the process of doing the homework in which you take part almost on a daily basis (repetitive action) and which takes you several hours (prolonged action)? And since participating in such an activity implies that your current portion of homework is done, I will assume that if you answer affirmatively, then it’s indeed done.
Ты сделал сегодня уроки? – Is the homework done?

In a nutshell, the choice of the imperfective form can take the upper hand when an action suggests some duration even if it’s actually the result of this action that is important.


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> Also, oftentimes imperfective and perfective verbs are equally possible and convey a very subtle difference that a speaker is likely to not even notice. Simply finding one sentence sounding somewhat better than the other.


In fact, the native Russian speakers are quite sensitive to this issue. There’s several discussions in this forum about perfective vs. imperfective aspect, related to Solzhenitsyn’s texts.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Как это вы начинаете грамматически анализировать *значение оборота*, и что хотите получить по итогам такой экзотической операции?..


Вы писали:


Awwal12 said:


> Принципиально это не то же самое: вложиться в какой-л. составляющий элемент или аспект vs. вложиться какими-л. действиями или ресурсами.


"Вложиться какими-либо действиями или ресурсами" - это мой вариант. Получается, что "вложиться в какой-л. составляющий элемент или аспект" должен быть вашим. Однако на самом деле управление в вашем варианте другое - с предложным ("в подготовке"), а не винительным ("в аспект") падежом. Поэтому я и не понимаю, про какой "описанный смысл" вы говорите.


Awwal12 said:


> "Сделал в январе", "лежал в горячке"?..


Это неподходящие примеры, потому что здесь как раз всё очевидно: сделал _когда,_ лежал _где _(ну, конечно, не _где,_ а _в чём,_ но не суть - речь о состоянии, его можно в некотором смысле трактовать как место). А что такое "вложился в подготовке"? Это не "где" (потому что было бы "в подготовку") (речь явно не о месте или состоянии), не "когда" (потому что было бы "при подготовке"). Что же это?


Awwal12 said:


> "в этом он напоминал мне мою строгую бабушку Альбину...", "в этом он похож на мать", "...он решительно ни в чем не выказывал сознания того, что он поэт «мести и печали»..."


В этих примерах _в + _предл. п. имеет значение "в этом аспекте, в этой области". Это тоже, можно сказать, "место". В изначальной фразе такое значение невозможно: "вкладываться в аспекте в переворот" и "вкладываться в области в переворот" нельзя. Можно "вкладывать (усилия) в некоторой области" - но это "место" (управление) уже "занято" переворотом.
Я хотел бы пример управления глаголом двумя разными дополнениями - в предложном и винительном падежах, каждое из которых присоединено предлогом _в_ пример, когда при глаголе есть обстоятельство места действия, включающее предлог _в_ (потому что _в переворот_ - это, пожалуй, всё же обстоятельство, а не дополнение), и дополнение с предлогом _в_ в предл. п.


Awwal12 said:


> А "без чего-л.", например, может означать "не обладая чем-л." И что, по вашей логике теперь надо писать "без чем-л."?


Не понимаю, что привело вас к подобному выводу.


----------

